# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  autovetture iva e costi

## lauramanci

Non mi è ben chiara una questione:
per l'acquisto e le spese di gestione degli automezzi ad uso aziendale(carburanti, manutenzioni, leasing...) ho l'iva detraibile al 40% e deducibile solo il 40% del costo.
Ma questo, vale solo per le imprese o anche per i professionisti?oppure continua ad essere deducibile solo il 25% del costo???  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## domenicofrancomano

Vale sia per l'imprese sia per i professionisti.
Domenico

----------


## lauramanci

grazie.....avevo il dubbio di aver perso qualche modifica in giro!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## lauramanci

e gli ammortamenti relativi alle autovetture???prima erano deducibili al 50%...poi in Unico 2007 del 25%...il prossimo anno quindi del 40%.....ovviamente se non cambia più nulla.....praticamente un'utopia!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## f.dimaria

> Non mi è ben chiara una questione:
> per l'acquisto e le spese di gestione degli automezzi ad uso aziendale(carburanti, manutenzioni, leasing...) ho l'iva detraibile al 40% e deducibile solo il 40% del costo.
> Ma questo, vale solo per le imprese o anche per i professionisti?oppure continua ad essere deducibile solo il 25% del costo???

  Fermo restando che il ripristino delle deduzioni per auto aziendali al 40% ha un tetto max di  18.076,00. Ho un piccolo dubbio se tale tetto va applicato anche per la detraibilità dell'Iva oppure l'imponibile per la detrazione iva è quello identificato dalla relativa fattura di acquisto. :Confused:  
grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'iva si detrae nella misura del 40% se l'acquisto è inerente, per cui in questo caso anche per l'acquisto di una Ferrari ......   

> Fermo restando che il ripristino delle deduzioni per auto aziendali al 40% ha un tetto max di  18.076,00. Ho un piccolo dubbio se tale tetto va applicato anche per la detraibilità dell'Iva oppure l'imponibile per la detrazione iva è quello identificato dalla relativa fattura di acquisto. 
> grazie.

----------


## f.dimaria

Un ulteriore dubbio: Nell'ipotesi di acquisto di un auto da affidare ad un dipendente, mediante apposita scrittura registrata, la detraibilità IVA rimane al 40% :Confused: 
e la deducibilità del costo sale al 90% :Confused:  :Confused:  
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Esatto. 
ciao   

> Un ulteriore dubbio: Nell'ipotesi di acquisto di un auto da affidare ad un dipendente, mediante apposita scrittura registrata, la detraibilità IVA rimane al 40%
> e la deducibilità del costo sale al 90% 
> Grazie

----------


## francy

Scusate, se mi intrometto! Ma quanto conviene dare l'auto al dipendente per quanto rigurda un rappresentante del commercio? Cosa può scaricare ? :Confused:

----------


## f.dimaria

> Scusate, se mi intrometto! Ma quanto conviene dare l'auto al dipendente per quanto rigurda un rappresentante del commercio? Cosa può scaricare ?

  Se non erro,  :Embarrassment:  l'IVA è detraibile al 40% mentre il costo dell'auto e tutte le spese inerenti (manutenzione, carburante, assicurazione, etc.) hanno una deducibilità fiscale del 90%. 
Saluti :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Molto poco. 
saluti   

> Scusate, se mi intrometto! Ma quanto conviene dare l'auto al dipendente per quanto rigurda un rappresentante del commercio? Cosa può scaricare ?

----------


## chiarimenti

> Se non erro,  l'IVA è detraibile al 40% mentre il costo dell'auto e tutte le spese inerenti (manutenzione, carburante, assicurazione, etc.) hanno una deducibilità fiscale del 90%. 
> Saluti

  A me risulta che l' IVA per gli agenti di commercio sia detraibile al 100% indipendentemente dal fatto che  l'auto venga usata dal dipendente oppure dai soci della società.

----------


## Atsit

Mi spiegate cosa c'entra la percentuale del 40 % di deducibilità del costo per quanto concerne le imprese?
Per quanto ne so io, ho è interamente deducibile(nel caso di bene strumentale, o totalmente indeducibile(negli altri casi).

----------


## Atsit

Per quanto concerne i limiti massimi su cui applicare le percentuali di deducibilità del costo d'acquisto o di noleggio(18.076 per le autovetture e autocaravan, innalzato per gli agenti a 25.823, 4.132 per motocicli, 2.066 per i ciclomotori, per il noleggio gli altri limiti...), questi devono sempre essere applicati, quindi sia se un soggetto esercente attività d'impresa acquista un'autovettura, sia se acquista un autocarro, o se gli stessi vanno assegnati ai dipendenti; o se valgono anche per gli esercenti arti e professioni...
Seconda domanda: se un agente di commercio anzichè acquistare un'autovettura acquisti un autocarro, è sempre valida la deducibilità dell' 80% del costo e la detraibilità IVA integrale al 100%?
Poi ho un dubbio: se un'impresa ha tre dipendenti, può assegnare un mezzo ciascuno, e dedurre per ciascun mezzo il 90% del costo e detrarre il 40% dell'IVA?
Sarà un piacere ricevere una risposta

----------


## Ruben

> Per quanto concerne i limiti massimi su cui applicare le percentuali di deducibilità del costo d'acquisto o di noleggio(18.076 per le autovetture e autocaravan, innalzato per gli agenti a 25.823, 4.132 per motocicli, 2.066 per i ciclomotori, per il noleggio gli altri limiti...), questi devono sempre essere applicati, quindi sia se un soggetto esercente attività d'impresa acquista un'autovettura, sia se acquista un autocarro, o se gli stessi vanno assegnati ai dipendenti; o se valgono anche per gli esercenti arti e professioni...
> Seconda domanda: se un agente di commercio anzichè acquistare un'autovettura acquisti un autocarro, è sempre valida la deducibilità dell' 80% del costo e la detraibilità IVA integrale al 100%?
> Poi ho un dubbio: se un'impresa ha tre dipendenti, può assegnare un mezzo ciascuno, e dedurre per ciascun mezzo il 90% del costo e detrarre il 40% dell'IVA?
> Sarà un piacere ricevere una risposta

  I limiti di deducibilità valgono solo per le autovetture (per i professionisti solo per una).
Gli autocarri che rispettano i requisiti del provvedimento del 06/12/2006 sono interamente deducibili (per i professionisti solo se strettamente inerenti se no interamente indeducibili).
Gli autocarri che non rispettano tali requisiti sono considerati autovetture.

----------


## bea69

> A me risulta che l' IVA per gli agenti di commercio sia detraibile al 100% indipendentemente dal fatto che  l'auto venga usata dal dipendente oppure dai soci della società.

  sempre che siano iscritti al ruolo agenti altrimenti l'iva si detrai come le altre imprese al 40%

----------


## Atsit

Come ho chiesto prima sapete dirmi se un'impresa ha per esempio tre dipendenti può assegnare un'autovettura o un autocarro ciascuno e dedurre per ciascun mezzo il 90% del costo e detrarre il 40% IVA?

----------


## Atsit

E se un agente di commercio acquista un autocarro invece di  un'autovettura è sempre valida la deduzione del costo pari all'80% e la detrazione IVA integrale, 100%?

----------


## Ruben

> sempre che siano iscritti al ruolo agenti altrimenti l'iva si detrai come le altre imprese al 40%

  A me risulta che l'iscrizione al ruolo agenti non sia condizione essenziale per la detrazione piena.

----------


## swami

> Come ho chiesto prima sapete dirmi se un'impresa ha per esempio tre dipendenti pu&#242; assegnare un'autovettura o un autocarro ciascuno e dedurre per ciascun mezzo il 90&#37; del costo e detrarre il 40% IVA?

  parlando di autovetture: iva detraibile al max al 40% costo se n sbaglio  :Embarrassment:  l quota che costituisce reddito per il dipendente ... ma prendila con le pinze  :Wink:

----------


## seta

> E se un agente di commercio acquista un autocarro invece di  un'autovettura è sempre valida la deduzione del costo pari all'80% e la detrazione IVA integrale, 100%?

  Per gli agenti di commercio ritengo sia corretto dedurre sempre il costo all'80% e l'iva al 100%. 
Ciao

----------


## swami

> A me risulta che l'iscrizione al ruolo agenti non sia condizione essenziale per la detrazione piena.

  
a me sembra l'unica cosa che differenzia un agente di commercio da un procacciatore  :EEK!:

----------


## seta

> Come ho chiesto prima sapete dirmi se un'impresa ha per esempio tre dipendenti pu&#242; assegnare un'autovettura o un autocarro ciascuno e dedurre per ciascun mezzo il 90&#37; del costo e detrarre il 40% IVA?

  Ciao Atsit :Wink: 
- per le auto concesse ai dipendenti ad uso promiscuo per oltre la met&#224; del periodo d'imposta, i costi sono deducibili al 90%;
- In busta paga al dipendente va dichiarato e tassato il fringe benefit che &#232; dato dal 30% della tariffa ACI per le indennit&#224; chilometriche, su una percorrenza annua di 15000 km.

----------


## swami

> Ciao Atsit
> - per le auto concesse ai dipendenti ad uso promiscuo per oltre la metà del periodo d'imposta, i costi sono deducibili al 90%;
> - In busta paga al dipendente va dichiarato e tassato il fringe benefit che è dato dal 30% della tariffa ACI per le indennità chilometriche, su una percorrenza annua di 15000 km.

  scusa seta ... e l'iva in questo caso è indetraibile? o resta al 40%?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## seta

> scusa seta ... e l'iva in questo caso è indetraibile? o resta al 40%?

  Io ritengo sia detraibile al 40%.
Ciao :Smile:

----------


## Atsit

Siamo daccordissimo su queste percentuali, ma qualora i dipendenti fossero più di uno, per esempio tre dipendenti e tre mezzi, uno ciascuno, in questo caso si deduce il 90% del costo di ciascun mezzo e si detrae il 40% di IVA?
Oppure è consentito solo per un mezzo?

----------


## Atsit

Concordo pienamente con voi.
Ma ad oggi come va trattato fiscalmente una moto superiore ai 350cc?
Per esempio un agente immobiliare acquista una moto 600, le percentuali di deducibilità del costo d'acquisto e di detraibilità IVA dovrebbero restare uguali, e cioè rispettivamente 80% e 100%. Che ne pensate?

----------


## swami

> Concordo pienamente con voi.
> Ma ad oggi come va trattato fiscalmente una moto superiore ai 350cc?
> Per esempio un agente immobiliare acquista una moto 600, le percentuali di deducibilità del costo d'acquisto e di detraibilità IVA dovrebbero restare uguali, e cioè rispettivamente 80% e 100%. Che ne pensate?

  se nn usa altro mezzo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## swami

> Siamo daccordissimo su queste percentuali, ma qualora i dipendenti fossero più di uno, per esempio tre dipendenti e tre mezzi, uno ciascuno, in questo caso si deduce il 90% del costo di ciascun mezzo e si detrae il 40% di IVA?
> Oppure è consentito solo per un mezzo?

  aspetta, xchè io nn sono convinta ... mi ricordavo un iva indetraibile ed un costo detraibile fino al raggiungimento del fringe benefict dato al dipendente ... in ogni caso se per ogni auto hai un dipendente/amministratore, ogni mezzo fa a se ...

----------


## seta

> Concordo pienamente con voi.
> Ma ad oggi come va trattato fiscalmente una moto superiore ai 350cc?
> Per esempio un agente immobiliare acquista una moto 600, le percentuali di deducibilità del costo d'acquisto e di detraibilità IVA dovrebbero restare uguali, e cioè rispettivamente 80% e 100%. Che ne pensate?

  L'agente immobiliare non può essere equiparato ad un agente di commercio.
Quindi segue le regole delle altre imprese: iva al 40% e costo al 40%. 
ciao

----------


## Atsit

Immaginavo. Grazie. E per l'agente di commercio una moto 600 come va trattata? 80% costo e 100% IVA?

----------


## seta

Secondo me, non c'è una limitazione nel numero dei mezzi aziendali, quindi se hai tre auto date in uso a tre dipendenti il costo sarà deducibile al 90% dell'importo sostenuto.

----------


## Atsit

Dovrebbe essere così, in effetti. A ciascuno il suo.

----------


## mr bean

precisazioni:
non è piu obbligatoria l'iscrizione a ruolo agenti per detrarre l'auto con le norme previste per gli agenti di commercio, basta di fatto esercitare l'attività di agente di commercio con regolare mandato depositato presso la cciaa ed essere iscritto al registro imprese come agente di commercio 
non è vero che l'iva dell'auto dell'agente si detrae SEMPRE al 100%, occorrendo l'inerenza ai fini iva come previsto dall'art. 19 c4 dpr 633/72 (e ci son pure risoluzioni chiarissime in merito)
non è vero che per le autovetture delle altre imprese va verificata l'inerenza, l'auto utilizzata in azienda si detrae al 40% sia ai fini imposte dirette e si detrae al 40% iva per presunzione legale, presunzione che non viene piu sindacata ai fini dell'inerenza (c'è una recentissima risoluzione in merito) 
ciao

----------


## Ruben

> Immaginavo. Grazie. E per l'agente di commercio una moto 600 come va trattata? 80% costo e 100% IVA?

  a me risulta per le moto superiori ai 350:
iva indeducibile per tutti 
costo deducibile come per le autovetture.

----------


## Ruben

> a me risulta per le moto superiori ai 350:
> iva indeducibile per tutti 
> costo deducibile come per le autovetture.

  Per il costo naturalmente intendo le stesse percentuali delle autovetture. 
Per le moto cambiano i limiti massimi.

----------


## Atsit

Capisco, grazie.

----------


## Atsit

Quindi l'indetraibilità totale delle moto superiori ai 350 cc, si estende anche alle autovetture(e non agli autocarri) superiori ai 2000, e 2500 se diesel?!
E' sempre valida questa disposizione?

----------


## Atsit

Parlo, chiaramente di indetraibilità totale IVA.

----------


## cinzia2642

salve, ho letto da qualche parte che se l'autovettura è data all'amministratore per almento la metà del periodo d'imposta, oltre alla percentuale del costo deducibile, 90% anzichè 40%, ho il vantaggio che non devo rispettare il il limite massimo di costo (18075.99) sia per la deduzione del costo (90%) sia per l'Iva (40%).
Qualcuno conferma ?
Grazie

----------


## chiarimenti

> Quindi l'indetraibilità totale delle moto superiori ai 350 cc, si estende anche alle autovetture(e non agli autocarri) superiori ai 2000, e 2500 se diesel?!
> E' sempre valida questa disposizione?

  A me risulta che questa disposizione non sia più valida da anni, non esistono più le auto definite di "lusso", quindi iva detraibile al 100% per gli agenti di commercio (rispettando l'inerenza) e al 40% per le altre imprese.

----------


## Atsit

Quindi per un principio di coerenza della norma stessa, se non esistono le auto di lusso non esistono neanche le moto di lusso. Di conseguenza Iva detraibile in entrambi i casi, ovviamente in percentuali diverse. 
Esempi: 40% professionista, 100% agente di commercio.
Giusto?

----------


## cinzia2642

> salve, ho letto da qualche parte che se l'autovettura è data all'amministratore per almento la metà del periodo d'imposta, oltre alla percentuale del costo deducibile, 90% anzichè 40%, ho il vantaggio che non devo rispettare il il limite massimo di costo (18075.99) sia per la deduzione del costo (90%) sia per l'Iva (40%).
> Qualcuno conferma ?
> Grazie

  ps. mi sono dimenticata un altro aspetto. Esiste ancora l'uso aziendale del mezzo ? cioè al dipendente non calcolo il benefit e per la ditta è tutto deducibile (fino al limite)

----------


## Ruben

> Quindi per un principio di coerenza della norma stessa, se non esistono le auto di lusso non esistono neanche le moto di lusso. Di conseguenza Iva detraibile in entrambi i casi, ovviamente in percentuali diverse. 
> Esempi: 40% professionista, 100% agente di commercio.
> Giusto?

  Purtroppo non è così.
Le auto di lusso non esistono più.
Le moto si.

----------


## cinzia2642

> ps. mi sono dimenticata un altro aspetto. Esiste ancora l'uso aziendale del mezzo ? cioè al dipendente non calcolo il benefit e per la ditta è tutto deducibile (fino al limite)

  Buongiorno,
ho fatto altre ricerche e non ho trovato chiarimenti sulla deducibilità da parte dell'azienda del 90% dei costi, senza limite di spesa, se l'uso promiscuo è all'amministratore anzichè al dipendente.
Vale la vecchia normativa ? Cioè fino a concorrenza del benefit in busta paga ? 
Grazie

----------


## ambro23

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum...volevo chiedere una cosa: sono un lavoratore autonomo, ditta individuale; volendo acquistare un'auto, quanto posso detrarre? il 40% sia per l'va che per il costo (fino ai famosi 18.000 e spicci...)? 
Grazie a tutti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Esatto.
ciao   

> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum...volevo chiedere una cosa: sono un lavoratore autonomo, ditta individuale; volendo acquistare un'auto, quanto posso detrarre? il 40% sia per l'va che per il costo (fino ai famosi 18.000 e spicci...)? 
> Grazie a tutti.

----------


## ambro23

grazie 1000 !!!! Velocissimi....

----------


## Fabio Ra

Buongiorno mi chiamo Fabio e scrivo da Ravenna. 
Sono convinto che qui troverò molte risposte ai miei dubbi. 
Vi chiedo questo: se acquistassi un'autovettura intestandola alla ditta (una SRL S.U.) ad uso dipendente so che potrei dedurmi il 90% di tutto e il 40% di iva in 4 anni di ammortamento (giusto?); bene, se l'auto la do in uso promiscuo al dipendente devo "caricare" il 30% del frange benefit in busta paga "spalmato" in 12 o 13 mensilità (giusto?). 
Ma se l'auto la do in uso solamente per usi aziendali quindi non promiscui non dovrei caricare nulla al dipendente e potrei comunque scaricarmi lo stesso al 90% o sbaglio? 
Ci sono limiti di deduzioni? 
Vi ringrazio molto, non so + dove sbattere la testa.. 
Fabio

----------


## danilo sciuto

La deduzione del costo nella misura del 90% è possibile solo se assegni la vettura _per uso promiscuo_, non anche se la assegni per uso esclusivo aziendale. 
ciao   

> Buongiorno mi chiamo Fabio e scrivo da Ravenna. 
> Sono convinto che qui troverò molte risposte ai miei dubbi. 
> Vi chiedo questo: se acquistassi un'autovettura intestandola alla ditta (una SRL S.U.) ad uso dipendente so che potrei dedurmi il 90% di tutto e il 40% di iva in 4 anni di ammortamento (giusto?); bene, se l'auto la do in uso promiscuo al dipendente devo "caricare" il 30% del frange benefit in busta paga "spalmato" in 12 o 13 mensilità (giusto?). 
> Ma se l'auto la do in uso solamente per usi aziendali quindi non promiscui non dovrei caricare nulla al dipendente e potrei comunque scaricarmi lo stesso al 90% o sbaglio? 
> Ci sono limiti di deduzioni? 
> Vi ringrazio molto, non so + dove sbattere la testa.. 
> Fabio

----------


## Fabio Ra

Grazie mille per la velocissima risposta! 
Se cmq la dessi per usi solo aziendali saprebbe quanto potrei dedurmi? 
spero + del solito 40% di 18.000 euro....... :Frown:  
Come è possibilie che il mio Commercialista mi abbia detto "non ti conviene darla al dipendente, ho fatto una botta di conti.." Ma se ancora non sa che auto comprerei, non sa il frange benefit.... :Confused:  
E comunque sarebbe un frange benefit di circa 5.000 euro annui iva compresa, se è vero che dovrei caricare il 30% dell'imponibile in 12 mesi (giusto o sbaglio?) sarebbe comunque + quello che scarico rispetto al "danno" per il mio dipendente visto che è mio padre.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Su un frange benefit sopra citato come funziona in soldoni il caricamento al dipendente?  
Grazie mille!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se la dai per usi solo aziendali potresti dedurre proprio il solito 40% di 18.000 euro. 
Per il fringe benefit si assume il 30% dell'importo corrispondente ad una percorrenza convenzionale di 15.000 chilometri calcolato sulla base del costo  chilometrico  di  esercizio desumibile dalle tabelle nazionali predisposte annualmente dall'ACI. 
ciao 
PS: non mi piace commentare l'operato dei colleghi.    

> Grazie mille per la velocissima risposta! 
> Se cmq la dessi per usi solo aziendali saprebbe quanto potrei dedurmi? 
> spero + del solito 40% di 18.000 euro....... 
> Come è possibilie che il mio Commercialista mi abbia detto "non ti conviene darla al dipendente, ho fatto una botta di conti.." Ma se ancora non sa che auto comprerei, non sa il frange benefit.... 
> E comunque sarebbe un frange benefit di circa 5.000 euro annui iva compresa, se è vero che dovrei caricare il 30% dell'imponibile in 12 mesi (giusto o sbaglio?) sarebbe comunque + quello che scarico rispetto al "danno" per il mio dipendente visto che è mio padre.... 
> Su un frange benefit sopra citato come funziona in soldoni il caricamento al dipendente?  
> Grazie mille!!!

----------


## Fabio Ra

Sig. Danilo grazie ancora, e, per carità non chiedevo di commentare l'operato di un Suo collega...Ci mancherebbe! :Wink:  
Mi permetto, se il frange benefit è 5.000 euro iva compresa, si prende il 30% tolta l'iva e si spalma sulle mensilità del dipendente, quindi si toglie x euro di stipendio al mese giusto? Non so se mi sono fatto capire, è che il meccanismo mi è un pò sconosciuto.... :Confused:  Mi potrebbe per piacere aiutare? 
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Allora, il meccanismo è il seguente:
- si prende il costo di percorrenza dell'auto in questione nella tabella ACI;
- si moltiplica per 15.000;
- si prende il 30%
Quello ottenuto è il compenso in natura (non c'è iva). 
Questo importo si spalma nelle buste paga del dipendente, e ovviamente va a ridurre l'importo dello stipendio che fino a ieri veniva pagato con l'assegno; cioè se il dipendente prende 1.200 euro al mese, adesso parte di questi 1.200 saranno corrisposti non mediante denaro, ma mediante appunto l'uso dell'auto. Quindi, se il corrispondente valore mensile è di 200 euro, il dipendente percepirà un assegno di 1.000. 
Ok?  :Smile:    

> Sig. Danilo grazie ancora, e, per carità non chiedevo di commentare l'operato di un Suo collega...Ci mancherebbe! 
> Mi permetto, se il frange benefit è 5.000 euro iva compresa, si prende il 30% tolta l'iva e si spalma sulle mensilità del dipendente, quindi si toglie x euro di stipendio al mese giusto? Non so se mi sono fatto capire, è che il meccanismo mi è un pò sconosciuto.... Mi potrebbe per piacere aiutare? 
> Grazie.

----------


## Fabio Ra

Grazie delle risposte finora datemi... :Smile:  
Posso riportare l'esempio del dipendente in questione? 
Che poi è mio padre.. 
Allora, il suo stipendio ora è di circa 1.400 euro mensili 
Il F.B. dell'auto che avremmo intenzione di prendere è di circa 3.000 euro annui. 
Quindi lui prenderà circa 250 euro al mese in meno in busta e questo è chiaro. 
Ma quando pagherà le tasse immagino che il F.B. verrà caricato come reddito, che andrà ad aggiungersi ai 1.400 mensili o ai 1.150 mensili?  
Questo è il mio dubbio... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  
La ringrazio ancora  mi scuso per le numerose domande che le ho sottoposto oggi..... 
A presto! :Smile:

----------


## seta

> Grazie delle risposte finora datemi... 
> Posso riportare l'esempio del dipendente in questione? 
> Che poi è mio padre.. 
> Allora, il suo stipendio ora è di circa 1.400 euro mensili 
> Il F.B. dell'auto che avremmo intenzione di prendere è di circa 3.000 euro annui. 
> Quindi lui prenderà circa 250 euro al mese in meno in busta e questo è chiaro. 
> Ma quando pagherà le tasse immagino che il F.B. verrà caricato come reddito, che andrà ad aggiungersi ai 1.400 mensili o ai 1.150 mensili?  
> Questo è il mio dubbio... 
> La ringrazio ancora  mi scuso per le numerose domande che le ho sottoposto oggi..... 
> A presto!

  Mi intrometto per confermare che il fringe benefit è considerato un compenso in natura e pertanto andrà sommato all'imponibile lordo mensile in busta paga e tassato.

----------


## Lorena2546

e per i pedaggi autostradali come ci si deve comportare? sempre iva 40% detraibile e coso 40% deducibile? oppure? mi sa che mi sto perdendo nel classico bicchiere d'acqua.
grazie

----------


## seta

> e per i pedaggi autostradali come ci si deve comportare? sempre iva 40% detraibile e coso 40% deducibile? oppure? mi sa che mi sto perdendo nel classico bicchiere d'acqua.
> grazie

  Per i pedaggi autostradali più volte si è ribadito che l'iva è rimasta totalmente indetraibile.

----------


## Fabio Ra

> Mi intrometto per confermare che il fringe benefit è considerato un compenso in natura e pertanto andrà sommato all'imponibile lordo mensile in busta paga e tassato.

  
Quindi prenderà meno di stipendio ok..pagherà le tasse comunque su quello che avrebbe dovuto prendere meno il F.B. e pagherà le tasse anche sul F.B.? :EEK!:  
Non è come pagarle due volte? 
O paga le tasse sul reale stipendio (già tolto il F.B.) con l'aggiunta del F.B.?  
Spero di farmi capire... :Big Grin:

----------


## seta

> Quindi prenderà meno di stipendio ok..pagherà le tasse comunque su quello che avrebbe dovuto prendere meno il F.B. e pagherà le tasse anche sul F.B.? 
> Non è come pagarle due volte? 
> O paga le tasse sul reale stipendio (già tolto il F.B.) con l'aggiunta del F.B.?  
> Spero di farmi capire...

  Il suo stipendio sarà dato dalla somma del compenso corrisposto in denaro e quello corrisposto in natura (cioè il fringe benefit per l'utilizzo dell'auto aziendale).
Pagherà le tasse sul corrispondente lordo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Dipende tutto da come si imposta.
Nel caso che ti ho fatto io, poich&#232; il fringe benefit va a decirtare l'importo dell'assegno da pagare come stipendio, si ha che il lordo delle retribuzioni resta inalterato.
Non cambia una virgola, insomma, &#232; solo che anzich&#232; dargli 1400 euro in contanti, gli dai 1.150 euro in contanti e 250 in natura.  
Se invece allo stipendio ordinario AGGIUNGI il fringe benefit, allora continuer&#224; a prendere un assegno di 1.400 euro, ed &#232; ovvio che l'imponibile sar&#224; quello corrispondente ad un "netto a pagare" di 1.650 
ciao   

> Grazie delle risposte finora datemi... 
> Posso riportare l'esempio del dipendente in questione?
> Che poi &#232; mio padre..
> Allora, il suo stipendio ora &#232; di circa 1.400 euro mensili
> Il F.B. dell'auto che avremmo intenzione di prendere &#232; di circa 3.000 euro annui.
> Quindi lui prender&#224; circa 250 euro al mese in meno in busta e questo &#232; chiaro.
> Ma quando pagher&#224; le tasse immagino che il F.B. verr&#224; caricato come reddito, che andr&#224; ad aggiungersi ai 1.400 mensili o ai 1.150 mensili?
> Questo &#232; il mio dubbio...
> La ringrazio ancora  mi scuso per le numerose domande che le ho sottoposto oggi..... 
> A presto!

----------


## Fabio Ra

> Dipende tutto da come si imposta.
> Nel caso che ti ho fatto io, poichè il fringe benefit va a decirtare l'importo dell'assegno da pagare come stipendio, si ha che il lordo delle retribuzioni resta inalterato.
> Non cambia una virgola, insomma, è solo che anzichè dargli 1400 euro in contanti, gli dai 1.150 euro in contanti e 250 in natura.  
> Se invece allo stipendio ordinario AGGIUNGI il fringe benefit, allora continuerà a prendere un assegno di 1.400 euro, ed è ovvio che l'imponibile sarà quello corrispondente ad un "netto a pagare" di 1.650 
> ciao

  
A prescindere dall'aspetto di quanto prenda il dipendente (siamo io  e mio padre) cosa converrebbe fare? 
Aggiungere il F.B. al suo stipendio o toglierlo? 
Chiaro la ditta pagherà più contributi e il dipendente + tasse... 
Se no tutto come prima solo che prende meno di stipendio, il resto non cambia...Giusto? 
Bella domanda... :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Cosa conviene fare non posso dirtelo io: decide l'impresa e il dipendente. 
Se non lo aggiungi prende solo uno stipendio inferiore e basta. Ma ovviamente, la busta paga va compilata con l'apposita indicazione del fringe benefit. 
ciao   

> A prescindere dall'aspetto di quanto prenda il dipendente (siamo io  e mio padre) cosa converrebbe fare? 
> Aggiungere il F.B. al suo stipendio o toglierlo? 
> Chiaro la ditta pagherà più contributi e il dipendente + tasse... 
> Se no tutto come prima solo che prende meno di stipendio, il resto non cambia...Giusto? 
> Bella domanda...

----------


## AldoDG

> Per i pedaggi autostradali più volte si è ribadito che l'iva è rimasta totalmente indetraibile.

   
anche se detti pedaggi sono afferenti ad utilizzo di automezzi strumentali?

----------


## mr bean

per gli autocarri, autovetture taxisti, pompe funebri, ovverossia per i mezzi senza i quali l'attività non può essere svolta, l'iva sui pedaggi autostradali è detraibile.
ciao

----------


## chiarimenti

> per gli autocarri, autovetture taxisti, pompe funebri, ovverossia per i mezzi senza i quali l'attività non può essere svolta, l'iva sui pedaggi autostradali è detraibile.
> ciao

  Circa l'Iva sono pienamente d'accordo con te ma per quanto riguarda il costo ritieni che sia interamente detraibile oppure parzialmente detraibile (40% - 80% a seconda dei casi)? :Confused:

----------


## Fabio Ra

Ringrazio tutti per le risposte datemi. 
Un 'ultima cosa sarei a chiederVi.. 
Ma il 90% di deducibilità è sempre sui famosi 18.000 euro? :Confused:  
Credevo di +; chiaro non credevo non ci fossero dei limiti, ma proprio non so quale sia la soglia massima.. 
Lo sapete voi? 
Grazie mille!!   :Smile:

----------


## Atsit

Scusi Mr Bean, dove ha letto che l'Iva sui pedaggi autostradali è detraibile?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Anche a me risulta che sia indetraibile in ogni caso.    

> Scusi Mr Bean, dove ha letto che l'Iva sui pedaggi autostradali è detraibile?

----------


## mr bean

ma come indetraibile in ogni caso..
ma per gli autocarri è detraibile da sempre
per chi ha auto strumentali=auto senza le quali l'attività non può essere esercitata è detraibile da sempre..
dove l'ho letta?
ma qui: 
Decreto del Presidente della Repubblica del 26/10/1972 n. 633 
  Pubblicato in Gazzetta Ufficiale n. 292 del 11/11/1972  
Titolo del provvedimento:
Istituzione    e    disciplina    dell'imposta   sul    valore   aggiunto. 
art. 19 - bis - 1  
Titolo:
Esclusione     o   riduzione   della   detrazione   per  alcuni   beni  e
servizi 
Testo: in vigore dal 01/01/2007  (ma anche nei previgenti)
       modificato da:  L del 27/12/2006 n. 296  art. 1    
 e) *salvo  che  formino  oggetto dell'attivita' propria dell'impresa*, non e'
ammessa in  detrazione  l'imposta  relativa  a  prestazioni  alberghiere  e  a
somministrazioni di  alimenti  e  bevande,  con  esclusione di quelle inerenti
alla partecipazione  a  convegni,  congressi  e  simili, erogate nei giorni di
svolgimento degli  stessi,  delle  somministrazioni  effettuate  nei confronti
dei datori  di  lavoro  nei  locali  dell'impresa  o in locali adibiti a mensa
scolastica, aziendale  o  interaziendale  e delle somministrazioni commesse da
imprese che  forniscono  servizi sostitutivi di mense aziendali, a prestazioni
di trasporto   di   persone  ed  al  transito  stradale  delle  autovetture  e
autoveicoli di  cui  all'articolo 54, lettere a) e c), del decreto legislativo
30 aprile 1992, n. 285;            
saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' vero, hai ragione ...
Casco sempre sui pedaggi ....  :Smile:    

> ma come indetraibile in ogni caso..
> ma per gli autocarri è detraibile da sempre
> per chi ha auto strumentali=auto senza le quali l'attività non può essere esercitata è detraibile da sempre..
> dove l'ho letta?
> ma qui: 
> Decreto del Presidente della Repubblica del 26/10/1972 n. 633 
>   Pubblicato in Gazzetta Ufficiale n. 292 del 11/11/1972  
> Titolo del provvedimento:
> Istituzione    e    disciplina    dell'imposta   sul    valore   aggiunto. 
> ...

----------


## Atsit

Ho verificato, ottima delucidazione. Grazie Mr Bean

----------

